# not a horse, but hope you like anyway



## Dream_Merchant (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh he's gorgeous! Beautiful work Paul.


----------



## SDS (Jun 21, 2008)

It looks real! Nice job! Love it.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

That 's real good


----------



## southafrica1001 (Mar 24, 2008)

wow its beautiful  Keep up the good work


----------



## Kura (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow! That's so good! And I like foxes to


----------



## hunterpaul (May 15, 2008)

added a little extra... hope it works for you... thanks for all the kind words..Paul


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

beautiful!!! i wanted to pick one of those weeds right off of my monitor! very realistic


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow, that's amazing! Beautiful work.


----------



## hunterpaul (May 15, 2008)

the whole ensemble, finished... thanks for dropping by... Paul


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

that's absolutely amazing !


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

WOW! Thats fabulous


----------



## hunterpaul (May 15, 2008)

you are all way too generous with your compliments, this is one of my worst jobs so far.. I only hope the standard of my work raises from this... Paul


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*That's simply amazing*


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

hunterpaul said:


> you are all way too generous with your compliments, this is one of my worst jobs so far.. I only hope the standard of my work raises from this... Paul


 
well then i wish i couls claim something like this as "one of my worst jobs so far"...i love this! great touch with adding the bee!


----------



## Philnj (Dec 10, 2008)

That is amazing,I am usless at art but like seeing masterpieces like that
Phil


----------



## Amanda Marie (Dec 2, 2008)

Aww, how cool!! I absolutely love how amazingly you differentiated between the foreground and the background. It looks just like how the camera would focus on the object in the foreground and blurr all the background. Incredible.

And the bee/wasp totally made it. Gave it more of a 'story'. Though pictures are just a capture of that one fraction of a moment, to actually be able to tell a whole story within that millesecond, is awesome.

Very, very nice job.


----------



## Amanda Marie (Dec 2, 2008)

What medium did you use? Oils?


----------



## hunterpaul (May 15, 2008)

Philnj said:


> That is amazing,I am usless at art but like seeing masterpieces like that
> Phil











saw your avater and thought you might like this one... thanks again for all the lovely replies... Paul


----------



## Philnj (Dec 10, 2008)

hunterpaul said:


> saw your avater and thought you might like this one... thanks again for all the lovely replies... Paul


 
Very nice paul,by any chance are you on the falconry forum?
ATB
Phil


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

i know why you said the fox was not one of your better workes, compare to something like that falcon. which is amazing.


----------



## hunterpaul (May 15, 2008)

Kentucky said:


> i know why you said the fox was not one of your better workes, compare to something like that falcon. which is amazing.


cheers mate... dont want to be pedantic lol, but thats a goshawk.








this is a falcon... hope you like this one too... Paul


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks i didn't know that.


----------



## hunterpaul (May 15, 2008)

Kentucky said:


> Thanks i didn't know that.


I hope I didnt come across as anything other than friendly, I had a big smile on my face when I wrote my reply and my comment could have been misinterpreted a down side of the internet Im afraid... I do appreciate your comments and for looking in... seasons greetings... Paul


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

no problem,I took it as nothing unfriendly at all. Merry Christmas


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Stunning! I hope you're selling your work


----------



## hunterpaul (May 15, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> Stunning! I hope you're selling your work


only through commission work, need to do more marketting... Paul


----------

